

Lawrence Lessig now doing an AMA at Reddit - clicks

Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;IAmA&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1hibzy&#x2F;i_am_lawrence_lessig_academic_activist_now&#x2F;
======
mcintyre1994
Clickable:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1hibzy/i_am_lawrence_l...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1hibzy/i_am_lawrence_lessig_academic_activist_now/)

This looks really interesting, thanks!

